# Ready for a new shifter, choosing?



## bartelt05gto (Apr 24, 2011)

I know this is a search question but im having trouble finding a right answer and would like some input from some of you with aftermarket shifters. I currently have a lous short stick and am looking a nice shifter. I know the gmm and billet are the best, but with prices at $399 and $579?? whats the best shifter or combo using the shortstick for the price? The b&m is junk right? does it adapt the lss? Thanks i appreciate it


----------



## Audi Killer (Mar 13, 2011)

Buy the GMM , trust me I tried to save money by buying a pro 5.0 shifter for a f body and switching the shifter cup and modifying the handle and my console. By the time I was done I had over 350 wrapped up in it , it worked beautifully and looks stock but to do over again I would've bought the gmm to start with (got one now). Just my 2 cents


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

MGW modded for the GTO from Proxes. PM if you want more info.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I'd vote for an MGW-P.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

MGW-P vote here as well. Getting ready to buy one in the next couple weeks.


----------



## muddobberz (Jul 7, 2011)

bartelt05gto said:


> I know this is a search question but im having trouble finding a right answer and would like some input from some of you with aftermarket shifters. I currently have a lous short stick and am looking a nice shifter. I know the gmm and billet are the best, but with prices at $399 and $579?? whats the best shifter or combo using the shortstick for the price? The b&m is junk right? does it adapt the lss? Thanks i appreciate it


Why is the b&m junk? i love mine! it does feel a little different from other short throws but now that I adjusted to it I can go thru some gears pretty easily.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Too many stories out there of B&M shifter handles snapping.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Just changed my B&M shifter handle to the LSS. Night and day difference. This was just a temporary change until I order my MGW-P. Definitely emphasized how bad the B&M is, just by changing the handle.


----------



## muddobberz (Jul 7, 2011)

Falco21 said:


> Just changed my B&M shifter handle to the LSS. Night and day difference. This was just a temporary change until I order my MGW-P. Definitely emphasized how bad the B&M is, just by changing the handle.


only thing I didn't like about b&m was 5th & 6th gear when i first got it.. but oh well different strokes for different folks. I was gonna get a GMM ripshift but decided it was a worthless investment since my car already had a short throw.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

I think if you got a GMM and threw your B&M in the trash, your mind would be blown. "Worthless investment" is easy to say until you purchase it and experience it.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

I have a Billet Pro, but I think they are hard to find now.


----------



## Bossin (Jul 27, 2011)

hurst


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Don't even get me started on the problems with the Hurst shifter. Go over on ls1gto.com and search it.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

BWinc said:


> Too many stories out there of B&M shifter handles snapping.


That one isn't too bad as well as the trans leaking because it is only held on with two bolts. The worst issue is the ball end that drops in the the trans cup snapping off leaving you stranded. You'll find a bunch of people that haven't had an issue or at least haven't had one yet but it's not a quality shifter.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

^^Yup. I remember that too. So to sum up, MGW-p, Billet & GMM are the preferred shifters.


----------



## bartelt05gto (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks for all the imputs, i think im set ofn the mgw but now have to decide if i would wanna keep the stock knob or the ball. Im not really sure how the ball will look in the car


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Not the MGW-P, but the LSS with the Hurst Ball. Just to give you an idea


----------



## bartelt05gto (Apr 24, 2011)

falco- you plan on getting the mgw right? Gonna stay with the ball?


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Yup. First on the list is the Monster Clutch kit. Once that's installed I will be ordering the MGW-P with the aftermarket ball. Many people seem to like the stock look, but I personally never liked the way the stock handle looked. Mine was also starting to show wear and tear, so yes I will be going with the aftermarket ball.


----------



## Leahburk714 (Apr 22, 2010)

Falco21 said:


> Not the MGW-P, but the LSS with the Hurst Ball. Just to give you an idea



Will be ordering MGW in a few months as well, hope to get this new job so i can spend more money on the car...hehe! Also with the aftermarket ball


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

The MGW-p is worth every penny. Billet-like performance for much less.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Leahburk714 said:


> Will be ordering MGW in a few months as well, hope to get this new job so i can spend more money on the car...hehe! Also with the aftermarket ball


I love the aftermarket ball. It feels so much better than the stock handle. Also, a lot of people have complained about increased noise and vibration using the aftermarket handle, but I have experienced the complete opposite. Car has never been quieter.


----------



## Leahburk714 (Apr 22, 2010)

Falco21 said:


> I love the aftermarket ball. It feels so much better than the stock handle. Also, a lot of people have complained about increased noise and vibration using the aftermarket handle, but I have experienced the complete opposite. Car has never been quieter.


Well, my bf just ordered my MGW shifter should have in 2-4 weeks cant wait to put it on, also will be getting an aftermarket ball im not worried about noise i can barely hear anyway with the cats off n exhaust!


----------



## mebuildit (Jul 29, 2011)

Since I'm the new guy on the block, just wondering about these shifters. Can it all be done from the top side? or do you have to dive under? Are there any pictures of how these are installed?


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

There is a detailed write up on an install of the B&M Shifter in the LS1 Knowledge Base. Here is the link:

How to install B&M shifter

Also, look around ls1gto.com. There are a bunch of threads showing you how to install them.


----------



## mebuildit (Jul 29, 2011)

That was very informative! Thanks for the link. I will also check out ls1gto as well.


----------



## Zdeuce4 (Dec 3, 2010)

i have the mgw p its not bad at all.


----------



## bartelt05gto (Apr 24, 2011)

iv looked up and seem some noise complaints about the gmm and mgw, i would hate to have to fabricate something to a new shifter becuase of noise. Any of you have bad noise?


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

The only noise I have heard about these shifters is when you use the aftermarket ball. If you use the stock handle there seems to be no noise issue.


----------



## Zdeuce4 (Dec 3, 2010)

the only noise i get is when the nut from the adjustable knob gets loose. ive tightened it with every tool i have and still cant seem to get it to stay tight.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Zdeuce4 said:


> the only noise i get is when the nut from the adjustable knob gets loose. ive tightened it with every tool i have and still cant seem to get it to stay tight.


Loc-Tite. Problem solved


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

FWIW, a bit more in depth install procedure.


I've had no noise issues with my MGW-p. I'm on the stock knob. Once in a great while I'll get some vibration transmitted with torque acceleration. That's about it.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

bartelt05gto said:


> iv looked up and seem some noise complaints about the gmm and mgw, i would hate to have to fabricate something to a new shifter becuase of noise. Any of you have bad noise?


I believe that the people that have had noise have had a variety of issues and some not the direct result of the shifter. "Noise" is transmitted from the transmission and no two are exactly the same so I believe that some have trannies that have more vibration. Install of the shifter can play a role and it pays to use loc-tite and tighten well. Attention should be paid to make sure that the handle doesn't come too close to the opening in the tunnel. 5th gear seems to be the location where on some cars the handle can come close and a slight bending of the opening with a Crescent wrench takes care of that. In the GMM instruction it says that use of the round black boot is optional and they recommend slitting it a bit. I found that using it really helps dampen vibration by pushing it down just the way it is and securing it around the base with a hose clamp. That also helps keep dirt out. I have no objectionable noise with my GMM race.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

My GMM rip is quiet and vibration free. I did spring for the gasket kit, did it help? Can't say for sure I didn't run it without it but I know it didn't hurt.... this shifter is quieter and has no vibration as did the OEM one.
** Vibration not counting the normal movement from loping at idle, when in motion its firm. The GMM is worth the $.


----------



## Leahburk714 (Apr 22, 2010)

I installed my MGW-P shifter two weeks ago and am not all that impressed with it, I ordered the stock version which was a mistake becuase if I knew that i would have to use Rubber cement to put the knob on the handle I would NEVER went that route! I dont think the throw is much different than stock and its just as hard to put it in reverse as stock and has the drag of the stock shifter, not very happy. Also after doing some research found that The model that is modified to fit the GTO is only $185 from MGW, thats a cheap shifter, but even modified its still a cheap shifter, Also waiting over 4 weeks to get it. I was expecting a better quality now time to save up and buy the billet pro like I should have done in the first place.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

You should never have cemented your shifter knob on. You may destroy it if you have to remove it. Before I went with my GMM rip, I took into consideration reviews on it, and got to feel it in another's car. Was not wild about the price but, as the saying goes you get what you pay for. I have no regrets. The GMM is worth it.


----------



## Leahburk714 (Apr 22, 2010)

GTO JUDGE said:


> You should never have cemented your shifter knob on. QUOTE]
> 
> Cement is what came with the shifter didnt know that was what it was for until we came across putting the knob on, NEVER would have thought it was that poorly designed that it had to be glued on. When the shifter was ordered there was nothing stating this or I would have bought the threaded handle instead. Not Impressed at all with the MGW-P and I was looking hard at buying the GMM too. Very Disappointed with the handle by all means.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Leahburk714 said:


> I installed my MGW-P shifter two weeks ago and am not all that impressed with it, I ordered the stock version which was a mistake becuase if I knew that i would have to use Rubber cement to put the knob on the handle I would NEVER went that route! I dont think the throw is much different than stock and its just as hard to put it in reverse as stock and has the drag of the stock shifter, not very happy. Also after doing some research found that The model that is modified to fit the GTO is only $185 from MGW, thats a cheap shifter, but even modified its still a cheap shifter, Also waiting over 4 weeks to get it. I was expecting a better quality now time to save up and buy the billet pro like I should have done in the first place.


Are you sure you bought the right shifter? If it cost you $185, then that was not the right one. The one listed on the MGW website is not the redesigned modified one for the GTO. You have to look on Proxsess website and there its listed at $335. I have no comment on whether you liked it or not. Just a matter of personal preference, there are just countless people who absolutely love it. With that, there will be people who disagree as well.


----------



## Leahburk714 (Apr 22, 2010)

Falco21 said:


> Are you sure you bought the right shifter? If it cost you $185, then that was not the right one. The one listed on the MGW website is not the redesigned modified one for the GTO. You have to look on Proxsess website and there its listed at $335. I have no comment on whether you liked it or not. Just a matter of personal preference, there are just countless people who absolutely love it. With that, there will be people who disagree as well.


Yes i bought it from Proxes, I was just saying that the MGW shifter was cheap at $185, and paying $335 for a cheaply modified shifter wasn't right and if I would have known the shifter was going to be glued to the handle I wouldn't of bought it! I would have gone with the Aftermarket setup, thats my only big issue.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

To tell you the honest truth, that's the first bad experience I have read with this shifter. Not saying your wrong, just very strange. There have even been many owners who have compared it to the GMM and Billett through personal experience, and the MGW-P comes out on top. The GMM second. That's very strange that it turned out like this for you.


----------



## Leahburk714 (Apr 22, 2010)

Falco21 said:


> To tell you the honest truth, that's the first bad experience I have read with this shifter. Not saying your wrong, just very strange. There have even been many owners who have compared it to the GMM and Billett through personal experience, and the MGW-P comes out on top. The GMM second. That's very strange that it turned out like this for you.


I know and that is why I bought the shifter because of all the reviews everyone had posted. Maybe its because I bought the stock version.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

And your positive it was installed correctly? It just really blows my mind with such a bad review. lol


----------



## Leahburk714 (Apr 22, 2010)

Falco21 said:


> And your positive it was installed correctly? It just really blows my mind with such a bad review. lol


OH YES, it was installed correctly, took to the dealership, it shifts fine, i just dont think its that much off from the stock a little smoother than stock, i just dont like the fact the knob is glued to the handle with rubber cement that was sent with the product, its not like I made it that way, thats how it came.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

I wasn't overly impressed with that shifter either. A lot of people around here have them since he's located in Ohio. The shifts seem just as long as the GMM and the shifter feels way to free moving and loose for my liking. These are the reasons i went with the Billet and recommend it to every one. You get what you pay for when it comes to shifters. Got mine in the lowest setting and love it. Shifter is stiff as can be.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Another good shifter for a Z-28 is a Pro 5.0 and it is under $200. High quality shifters for high volume cars are half the price of GTO ones. Just the way it is. Just because it was "only" $190 unmodified it was still in the normal range for that original car.

If you're having trouble getting into reverse and you don't like the drag, a shorter throw shifter would be that much harder. You lose leverage. Your problem is in the transmission. If you looked at the shifter when it was out you would see it is just a pivot with a ball on the end that engages into the cup in the tranny. Our aftermarket shifters are less sloppy than stock and there are centering springs in it to snap it into the middle (the main desirable feature) but there are no gates or paths. You may have been expecting an outcome with a swap that couldn't happen. 

The Billet Pro is expensive because of its very low volume. You may have to get the Billet from Australia as I don't know who's carrying it here now. Just be aware that a throw reduction of 50% is twice as hard to move, simple mechanics. It is also harder to differentiate gears. As example if the gears were 1/16" apart it would be hard to tell but a 2 foot throw would be easy. Same idea in lengths of shifter throw. I don't know what that one is but the GMM is a whopping 3¾"-4" throw. Pretty hard for some I guess. From their site the Billet is $517 US plus shipping from there. If paying more makes it better then that should make one feel great. You could maybe pay them twice as much and then it would be twice as good to some people's logic. The Billet isn't "superior", it's different. FWIW I still like my GMM after 5 years.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

^^^ Exactly what I was thinking. I just don't see the logic in spending that kind of coin for a shifter. That's a lot of money that can be used elsewhere. To many the MGW-P feels better than the GMM, but also to many, it is the opposite. The quality in all three shifters is superb, but the feel and liking of one over the other is mainly opinion based. This also goes hand in hand with the Spec clutch. Many, me included, think it is an absolute piece of ****. Although, there are many that it has worked wonders for. 

Svede is spot on though. Usually the problem is in the transmission, not the shifter itself.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Me and my stock shifter get along just fine... swapping it out is pretty far down on the list. I don't get where everyone's saying it's "rubbery" and the throws are about the same as it's been in my other cars... with the exception of the Hurst in my 64GP... that had like 2" throws and a 14" handle.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Poncho Dan said:


> Me and my stock shifter get along just fine... swapping it out is pretty far down on the list. *I don't get where everyone's saying it's "rubbery" and the throws are about the same *as it's been in my other cars... with the exception of the Hurst in my 64GP... that had like 2" throws and a 14" handle.


I said the same thing until I tested a car with a rip shifter. I immediately installed one. You WILL notice a night and day difference. I too said theres nothing wrong with my sifter I am not spending that kind of money on one. The very first time I took my car out with the rip, I said man, I had a problem and never knew it. It is everything others said it was. I absolutely love it. I used to shift 2-4-5-6. Ever since I installed this it put the joy back into slamming gears and I shift through all the gears now. You cannot miss 3rd gear when up shifting from 2nd, the design locks you out of an accidental bypass. It made a believer out of me and I am a skeptic. You don't know what your missing until you actually have it.


----------



## Leahburk714 (Apr 22, 2010)

Still disappointed in the glued on handle, everyone has their likes and dislikes about the shifter feel/throw and what works for them, but i feel blindsided with the Handle/knob installation, glueing the knob on is like duck taping your bumper to your car when its falling off its just wrong.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Something is not right here. Throws not different than stock? I honestly have my doubts . Stock knob not withstanding (the install process is not a secret and other options are available), Did you at least have the shifter adjusted to a height you liked?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The MGW-P if I recall correctly has the handle install exactly like the stock knob with clips. I know a lot of guys used silicone sealant to help with minor vibration from taking the knob off and on on other shifters. It isn't truly "glued" on and the fact he added it is a nice touch. Did you install the shifter yourself or have it done? A lot of tools break the stock knob taking it off the wrong way.

I laugh when I hear the complaint of "compromised" or the feigned horrors of a slight angle to shifting a direct shifter. I would direct all of you to go to your car, sit behind the wheel and take a close look at your "crooked" steering wheel. How could you ever drive the car with the right side closer to you than the left? Oh ya, you adapt to it and don't even notice it.


----------



## bartelt05gto (Apr 24, 2011)

Is the height on the gmm adjustable? or will it be as tall as stock?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

bartelt05gto said:


> Is the height on the gmm adjustable? or will it be as tall as stock?


No not as it comes. You'd have to modify it. The Race Shifter: you must detach your shift handle and press it down on the shaft which is one piece from the unit. On the street version, you use the existing shaft with handle attached, and it is bolted to the unit. This is where some have not used locktite which is required and stated clearly, and had issues with the shaft coming loose as the nuts back off the bolt and the bolt backs out causing the shifter to disengage from the unit. 

The way this whole set up is as is, I don't know why anyone would want the shifter to sit higher but to each his/her own.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Some have put the Lou's short shifter on the street unit. . . I wonder if some people have put 6" steering wheels (on their crooked columns) so they don't have to turn their hands so far.


----------

